# EDM song (critique needed)



## Ijaron (Jul 1, 2016)

hello everyone^^i made an EDM song called "Harmony" a month ago and i realy need a few critiques, it would be nice if you could listen to it and tell me what you think. NO like, NO reshare.... just listen and comment that is all i want ^^

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fharmony


----------



## Alistair (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey man, I think this song is great. Solid and consistent beat from start to finish. The experiment of different sounds is refreshing to keep listening to. Only problem is the lack of build up to any "drop", beat didn't change at all and could have been increased and decreased at certain parts to get the audience attracted. But otherwise, it was perfect. Your sound is your sound, your talented and have an ear and love for music. Keep it up!


----------



## Ijaron (Jul 10, 2016)

th


Alistair said:


> Hey man, I think this song is great. Solid and consistent beat from start to finish. The experiment of different sounds is refreshing to keep listening to. Only problem is the lack of build up to any "drop", beat didn't change at all and could have been increased and decreased at certain parts to get the audience attracted. But otherwise, it was perfect. Your sound is your sound, your talented and have an ear and love for music. Keep it up!


thank you for the critics^^ i will try to improve  i still need to learm with FL studio


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 10, 2016)

Welp, about things to improve.. That synth that plays all over the song, the "drop" part (last quarter of the beat) on it sounds kida off key, like you hit the wrong notes or something. Also, overall composition in general - various elements and instruments come and go without any warning, are placed in a rather chaotic manner, and because of that there's hardly any sense of flow or buildup (two things that are quite important in electronic music), it feels more like I skip back and forth between various parts of the track. Check "Skyscraper I Love You" by Underworld or "Weather Experience" by Prodigy, both are good examples of playing with a flow and changing mood on the go.  Instrumental snippets are ok, and I find the drum beat quite decent, though a little variety wouldn't hurt. Hope I was helpful


----------

